# [VB6] Markierten Text auselesen (Nur eigene Applikation)



## Masterclavat (17. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich hätte mal wieder eine Frage. 

Und zwar, wie es möglich ist den aktuell markierten Text in einer TextBox aus der eigenen Anwendung auszulesen. Ist das überhaupt möglich?

Ich hoffe, dass es darauf eine gute Antwort gibt. 

MfG Masterclavat


----------



## Masterclavat (17. Februar 2008)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich die Antwort schon selber rausgefunden habe.:-(

Für die die das selbe Problem haben...
Das ganze funktioniert über die "SelText"-Eigenschaft und zwar so:

```
Len(Text1.SelText)
```

Bis bald.


----------

